# Competitor Forums



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

Outside of BimmerFest, all the forums I seem to be able to find for ANY brand (including BMW) are:
a.) maintenance forums
b.) "look how much chrome I have, my d*ck must be bigger than yours" [modding] forums

And based on the spelling and punctuation, most seem to serve below-average intelligence 10-14 year olds.

What's up with that?

Does anybody know any GOOD Cadillac or Mercedes forums? I'm cross shopping the CTS and C-Class with the E92 and I would love to find a place with the wealth of information BimmerFest has given me, especially about dealers, fees, financing, etc - shopping smart.

As it stands right now I'm afraid while I would probably get a great deal if I tried to buy the E92 [thanks solely to the 'Fest!!!], I'd be publicly pants-ed if I tried to buy the Cadillac.


----------



## FlyingPig (Oct 26, 2007)

You can try benz world for mercedes
I can't help you with caddy. I may have to check with my grandpa.


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

FlyingPig said:


> I can't help you with caddy. I may have to check with my grandpa.


Haha I knew I'd be getting a lot of that. I used to say it. Then I drove the new CTS.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, the new CTS is impressive. 

Unfortunately, unless you drive a car with a good cult following (Miata, WRX, Mini, BMW) of people who like to drive their car (rather than use it as an appliance or status symbol), many of the forums are not too good. Sometimes I do miss the days when teenager's didn't use computers and the forums were much more intellegent than they are today. (I have to say this forum is much, much better than some of the Audi forums I have used).


----------



## bdkinnh (Jun 25, 2005)

chaz58 said:


> I have to say this forum is much, much better than some of the Audi forums I have used


+1 to that. It's amazing how bad AudiWorld is - what's the average age there? 12?


----------



## dugbug (Nov 7, 2007)

The new CTS is a major 3-series competitor. IMHO I prefer it over the non-convertible 3-series options. I would encourage anybody to consider one:

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/cadillac-cts-forum-2008-beyond/

Another good site is http://caddyedge.com.

-d


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

why would anyone consider buying American crap?


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

italianbimmer said:


> why would anyone consider buying American crap?


At least go try the CTS. Or a C6.

But other than that, I agree


----------



## ctorrey (Mar 17, 2007)

While on the subject, my GF is looking at Volvos and I'm trying to find a board where I can get up-to-date lease figures (MF, Residual, etc.) so I can help her calculate payments and evaluate deals. Unable to quickly find anything on the web. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

ctorrey said:


> While on the subject, my GF is looking at Volvos and I'm trying to find a board where I can get up-to-date lease figures (MF, Residual, etc.) so I can help her calculate payments and evaluate deals. Unable to quickly find anything on the web. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


have you tried this site. 
http://www.volvoforums.com/


----------



## dugbug (Nov 7, 2007)

ctorrey said:


> While on the subject, my GF is looking at Volvos and I'm trying to find a board where I can get up-to-date lease figures (MF, Residual, etc.) so I can help her calculate payments and evaluate deals. Unable to quickly find anything on the web. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


check out the Volvo C70. Pretty cool car.


----------



## dugbug (Nov 7, 2007)

italianbimmer said:


> why would anyone consider buying American crap?


Crap because you invested a lot of $ in a competitor. Don't fall into the trap of fanboyism. Instead, be glad there are a lot of cars out there that fall into the same category.

-d


----------



## Grumpa72 (Sep 17, 2007)

When I still had my Mercedes diesel, I was on a great forum - lots of technical help, lots of "been there, don't that" type of stuff, no RTFM comments. Of course, we were talking about 15+ year old diesels that we could still work on. But there was a HUGE amount of information available up to and including engine pulling and rebuilding. 

Gary


----------



## italianbimmer (Aug 31, 2007)

dugbug said:


> Crap because you invested a lot of $ in a competitor. Don't fall into the trap of fanboyism. Instead, be glad there are a lot of cars out there that fall into the same category.
> 
> -d


:rofl:


----------



## dugbug (Nov 7, 2007)

italianbimmer said:


> :rofl:


Sad


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.brickboard.com/

For Volvo


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I had a CTS a few years ago. The first one lasted less than a year before a collateral exchange. The second one didn't last much longer before I got another make/model. It was a fun car to drive but I got over it pretty quickly. 

At the time I visited cadillacforums and found some useful info there.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been rather impressed by the CTS (or at least from what I've heard of it). I haven't driven it yet, hopefully sometime this week. I've already ordered an e92, but I wanna test drive some competitors just for sh!ts and giggles. 

I did drive the new c-class. I like the nav screen and the way it pops up. It's pretty massive too. Other than that, I wasn't impressed at all, especially by the drive. I'm looking forward to driving the G37 coupe and the A4.


I think the lack of a decent forum for the competitor says loads about a brand. There must be a cult following for a reason...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

italianbimmer said:


> why would anyone consider buying American crap?


I would. They've made decent progress in recent years. I would consider American over most low-end Toyota products (Camry, Corolla, etc...)


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

I wouldn't consider American at this point, even if their products are arguably better. The hit on the depreciation makes them a rather expensive proposition. I'm confused as to why Honda and Toyota cars hold value so well, but I can't really argue with it.

The new CTS is quite good though. The design is funky, but at least the fit and finish is on par if not better. Unfortunately, not so good that GM is exporting them anywhere near the volume that BMW (or heck any competitor) can. With the weak dollar, if the car really was a match for the best, we would be selling them without problems across the world.


----------

